# Can baggy pants be altered to be more fitted?



## zegna (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know if I'm asking the right question, but you'll get what I mean (I think). I have a pair of dress pants that are real baggy, especially around the shoes. They are double pleated, and I have very slender legs and a small seat. Are tailors able to make baggy pants less baggy/more fitted/skinnier, particularly in the lower legs? Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

zegna said:


> I don't know if I'm asking the right question, but you'll get what I mean (I think). I have a pair of dress pants that are real baggy, especially around the shoes. They are double pleated, and I have very slender legs and a small seat. Are tailors able to make baggy pants less baggy/more fitted/skinnier, particularly in the lower legs? Thanks for your opinions.


Yes, the seat, thigh and legs can be tapered. There is a limit though and you should seek out a competent tailor, your local dry cleaners is unlikely to be able to do it.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

All true. Some of the Zegna suits have quite a relaxed leg. The store should be able to do it for you.....if we are talking about you user namesake


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

All true. Some of the Zegna suits have quite a relaxed leg. The store should be able to do it for you.....if we are talking about you user namesake


----------



## Ed B. 1979 (Mar 2, 2009)

pt4u67 said:


> Yes, the seat, thigh and legs can be tapered. There is a limit though and you should seek out a competent tailor, your local dry cleaners is unlikely to be able to do it.


Yes, for sure. I just had 6 pairs of pants altered and I'm very happy with the results. Before the retrofit the lower halfs of the pant legs were cylindrical and the pockets stuck out.

Had all 6 pants fixed for $40.

However, I would not trust a drycleaner to do this. Take it to a tailor whom you've worked with previously.


----------



## zegna (Mar 4, 2009)

David Reeves said:


> All true. Some of the Zegna suits have quite a relaxed leg. The store should be able to do it for you.....if we are talking about you user namesake


Thank you all for your replies. And no, the particular pair of pants I was referring to are not Zegna. haha.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Trousers can be tapered. Often you must taper them inside and outside to keep the center crease in the proper place.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

To a reasonable extent. 


Beware of any alteration tailor who says there is no limit to such reduction - there is. Get it wrong and the proportions go to pieces - back pockets too close and off set for example: you may think that does not matter but it looks awful and tells people that it is a butchered garment.


----------



## jordong (Jul 7, 2008)

A good tailor can do wonders. Taking in the seat and leg opening should be no problem. Cost can start to add up if you do too much (waist, seat, thigh, hem, tapper legs). Just make sure the pants are worth the extra cost.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Speaking as someone who has had this done to a few pairs of trousers, definitely follow some of the advice that the others have mentioned. This can definitely be done, but it has it does have it's limits.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2020)

What is the normal cost to have the baggy leg pants tapered?


----------



## Mathematicus (Jun 25, 2018)

It depends on the type of work carried on. In UK, outside London I would expect at least 15 £ per pair for a 4-seams tapering from just above the knees down. If thighs need to be tapered too (this is the case if knee width is excessive, for example) then the price increases.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

This is an 11 year old thread - honestly, who has any OTR trousers that are too baggy? I am more inclined to ask: Can trousers that are fitted like spandex be recut so that I don't have moose knuckles?

Ok - Yes - you can recut trousers if the legs are too baggy.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry - in the states, I am thinking more like 75 dollars. YMMV....


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Aren't baggy pants coming back in style?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

WA said:


> Aren't baggy pants coming back in style?


I do so hope they are, not being a fan of peg legs to any degree!


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> I do so hope they are, not being a fan of peg legs to any degree!


Nice comfortable pants with pleats and cuffs sound great, bring it on


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Color 8 said:


> Nice comfortable pants with pleats and cuffs sound great, bring it on


Don't worry-they'll get here.

(I don't have to wait-The full-cut, pleated dress trousers with proper rises that I bought at Brooks Brothers and a couple of other places between 18 and 20 years ago are still in good condition-and still fit me. Waist is holding steady at 31 inches. But recently I finally dumped my 1990s-era Ralph Lauren sport shirts, which I hadn't worn for years. Good riddance to the flying-squirrel look.)


----------

